
  No, Tech Isn’t the Only Part of the Economy That’s Growing - ondiekijunior
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/05/economy-isnt-just-tech.html
======
ondiekijunior
This rib on Sama was in my opinion taken out of context too much. But then
sama's statement; if it were made to the non-tech population would be
disingenuous. However it was made at a tech event, so wasn't to be
misinterpreted. And when they mentioned food service; I thought all those food
service apps, loyalty programmes, CRMs and all the technical hardware

~~~
wallenjehn
Not really. What the world thinks of tech is pets.com. There was no
clarification that tech isn't only apps and websites. Thats why they
misinterpreted Sama

------
bcbrown
Those graphs are pretty misleading. In the first one, manufacturing jobs rose
from 11,500 to 12,100 over 4 years, or 5% growth over that period. The graph
makes it look like roughly 1000% growth.

~~~
ondiekijunior
I just realized that. At a glance it seems the entire US economy is growing at
a tremendous pace. The mind by default has the Y axis starting at 0, till you
pay attention. Out of a population of 300,000,000 I daresay even my native
country, Kenya had a better growth in real numbers with a pop. of 42
million(<i>caveat</i>: unemployment is more than 20%)

